# changed cleaners and now have fruit flies??



## UUmom2many (Apr 21, 2009)

i recently traded regular cleaners for vinegar and water blends and dr. bronner's soaps. Now I have tons of fruit flies that like to propogate on the bottles of cleaners!!! What is happening? I c ompletely cleaned the kitchen and floor and vacuumed everything and they're still hanging around on teh cleaning bottles. like a lot of them. 

any ideas?


----------



## Graceless (Apr 28, 2003)

HMPH that's odd! did you have flies before you switched? 

But a wide mouthed jar with some molasses and vinegar will lure and kill them just set out a few.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

Vinegar attracts fruit flies...


----------



## RVcook (Mar 29, 2008)

Anniew is correct in that vinegar attracts fruit flies.

That said, I would assume that just because you're using 'natural' or homemade, non-toxic cleaners, you would absolutely have to rinse, rinse, rinse! Also, adding essential oils to the cleaners would help deter the flies. 

In my general cleaner that contains vinegar, I add the essential oils of eucalyptus, rosemary and tea tree. I've NEVER had a problem with those pesky flies.

RVcook


----------

